# Non-Natives: difficulties while studying Portuguese



## Jabir

Hello!

This is a topic to non-natives who are studying Portuguese.

I'd like to know what part of the language you found the most difficult - verbs tenses, difference between "ser" and "estar", etc.



thanks

Jabir


----------



## Crockett

I don't even know where to begin.  There was a time when I foolishly tried to overcome my American accent.  Although I believe it's important to pronounce words correctly, overcoming an accent is extremely difficult for some people (not everybody, but some).  Also, comprehension has always been a challenge.  No matter how confident I get with the language, there is always a word or two, an accent, a regional dialect, etc, that leaves me confounded.  The best thing to do when learning a language is to adopt a good attitude, patience and humility.


----------



## Jabir

Thank you, crockett for your contribution 
Really, I don't believe accent really matters - it gives the speaker an "exotic" look. At least most of the girls would think so


----------



## Istriano

Bom, já dei aulas particulares de português, e normalmente as pessoas não entendem como uma língua pode apresentar tamanhas diferenças entre a língua falada e a escrita (_mataram ela ~ mataram-na_).
Muita gente assiste as novelas da Globo (aqui passam com o som original), e daí aprendem essa modalidade...O difícil é explicar para eles que não pode se escrever_ mataram ela_ ou _chegou no Rio_, coisas assim.
Um agente de futebol queria aprender ''português do Brasil, mas não_ a língua da rua_ (sic!)''. Falei: Boa sorte e fui embora.


----------



## Jabir

Pois é, Istriano, acho que essa é a maior dificuldade de ensinar português... A tamanha diferença entre a língua falada e a língua escrita!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

E tão estranho quanto usar determinadas formas na escrita é sair por aí falando de um jeito que soe como escrita oralizada. Os livros de português para estrangeiros deveriam trabalhar melhor a questão da adequação. Por exemplo, a namorada do meu irmão, que é americana, vive dizendo _seu _e _sua _referindo-se à terceira pessoa. Vocês podem imaginar o tipo de mal-entendidos que isso gera, né. Não se trata de ensinar uma "língua de rua", como alguns poderiam entender; a questão é que a norma culta da fala é diferente do padrão escrito, e isso deveria ser observado no ensino da língua.

"Ele gosta muito de sua mãe." -> Aqui ela quis dizer _Ele gosta muito da mãe dele_. 

Outra dificuldade que observo nela é com a questão dos gêneros. Acho até bonitinho quando ela diz que gosta muito "dos macacas". Quanto à pronúncia, o ditongo [ew] é outro grande desafio. Só sai [iu].


----------



## Vanda

Yes, gender. I observe gender is one great problem for foreigners and most of them might never overcome it. An American friend of mine who lives in Brasil for more than 40 years now, still makes some confusion with it. 
Also they have (foreigners) have problems with /ê/ and /é/. Example: leia and Léia.


----------



## Bahiano

Vanda said:


> Yes, gender. I observe gender is one great problem for foreigners and most of them might never overcome it. An American friend of mine who lives in Brasil for more than 40 years now, still makes some confusion with it.
> Also they have (foreigners) have problems with /ê/ and /é/. Example: leia and Léia.


Vanda,
pelo que eu observo, a coisa do gênero parece ser um problema geral relacionado aos anglófonos, pois de fato, não há gênero no inglês e assim, eles erram muito nisso, tabém em outras línguas.


----------



## Nonstar

Bahiano said:


> Vanda,
> pelo que eu observo, a coisa do gênero parece ser um problema geral para os anglófonos, pois de fato, não há gênero no inglês e assim, eles erram muito nisso, tabém em outras línguas.


E você, que fala alemão? As pessoas brincam muito com o estereótipo de alemão fazendo a mesma confusão.


----------



## Jabir

Bom, eu também confundo os gêneros quando estou estudando o árabe. Assim como o português, só existe masculino e feminino, mas nem sempre é correspondente. Por exemplo, "sol" é uma palavra feminina em árabe, assim como "carro", etc.

@Nonstar

Acho que a brincadeira com o alemão é mais frequente até que com a do inglês


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Tive um professor de alemão suíço que também tinha muitos problemas com gênero. O fato de a língua alemã ter três gêneros não parecia ser de muita utilidade. A comparação não adianta de nada se os gêneros não coincidem nos dois idiomas.


----------



## Vanda

Também fazem. Meu amigo alemão, apesar de cuidadoso na aprendizagem, fala ''um foto'' até hoje e eu não o corrijo.  Existe uma lógica para o estrangeiro, né? Termina com *o* é masculino, portanto o foto. Pra que atazaná-lo com palavras de origem grega abreviadas e ou palavras terminas em -grama  que são masculinas? (Falo no caso do meu amigo)


----------



## Nonstar

Jabir said:


> Acho que a brincadeira com o alemão é mais frequente até que com a do inglês


Exatamente!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Meu professor tinha muita dificuldade com as palavras terminadas em _-e_. Ele não se conformava que _parede _e _serpente _eram palavras femininas enquanto _telefone_ e _elefante _eram masculinas.


----------



## Bahiano

Nonstar said:


> E você, que fala alemão? As pessoas brincam muito com o estereótipo de alemão fazendo a mesma confusão.


Pois bem, pode até ser, mas seria a mesma coisa com você, se você aprendesse alemão. (Nós temos até 3 gêneros: macho, fêmeo e neutro!!!)
O que quero dizer é que o tema gênero é coisa de memorizar. Por exemplo a lua em alemão é masculino, o sol é feminino, criança é neutro. Acima disso, parece ser mais difícil aprender pra alguém quem não tem gêneros na própria língua, ou seja, que não é acostumado ao usar e distinguir.
Bom, era só isso.


----------



## Bahiano

Aliás, quanto à pergunta inicial, o meu maior problema ainda é o uso do Conjuntivo, ou seja, o uso certo!


----------



## Nonstar

Bahiano said:


> Aliás, quanto à pergunta inicial, o meu maior problema ainda é o uso do Conjuntivo, ou seja, o uso certo!



Mais algum que seja uma pedra no seu sapato, Bahiano?


----------



## Ricardinho

My biggest problems are :
1.  Understanding certain accents, and by this I do not mean the vocabulary or grammar used, I mean, literally being able to hear what they are saying.   Unfortunately, the Portuguese almost cough the words out(at least the ones I knew did) and there are some Northeastern accents in Brazil I have trouble with.   But people from Minas Gerais, Rio, and other places in the South seem easy to understand, women especially because sometimes it seems like they are screaming the words(even though they aren't ) and it makes it extremely easy for me to hear.   
2.  Translating English slang to Portuguese.  It never makes any sense without being explained...


One of the easiest things for me is understand the implied "it".   Esta frio! (it) "is cold!", for example.   So easy in fact, that when I took French I kept putting "est" instead of "c'est" on assignments.

On that point...do Brazilians tend to do that when they learn French, is that part of a Brazilian accent in French, leaving out the "ce"?


----------



## Jabir

Mas Bahiano, oxente, o seu português é bom demais. Você deve morar por estas bandas tropicais...

@Ricardinho

1. Listening is always a trouble while learning new languages, unfortanetly!
2. Oh yes, translating slangs both ways are a pain in the arse, if you forgive me the expression


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Ricardinho said:


> On that point...do Brazilians tend to do that when they learn French, is that part of a Brazilian accent in French, leaving out the "ce"?


Acho que nunca vi esse tipo de erro não. Talvez tenha a ver com o fato de essa forma normalmente ser ensinada como uma coisa só: _c'est_.

O que eu acredito que gere problemas é o _il_. Em vez de _Il est deux heures, _um iniciante na língua poderia dizer _*Sont deux heures_. Mas, de qualquer forma, não sei se isso é realmente algo que aconteça com muita frequência.


----------



## Bahiano

Nonstar said:


> Mais algum que seja uma pedra no seu sapato, Bahiano?


Bom, claro que há, Nonstar!
 É que às vezes eu erro nas prepocições, na escolha do tempo certo (Imperfeito <---> PPS), na posição do adjetivo (grande coisa <---> campo grande) e também nas formas plurais (-ão --> -ãos / -ães / -ões).
E fora disso, claro que há ainda muitas gírias e expressões idiomátcas que eu não conheço e por isso não entendo.


----------



## Jabir

Bom, quanto à pluralização do -ão isso é comum até entre nativos.
Agora, acho estranho ninguém ter mencionado a crase!

EDIT: nossa, esse "agora" foi digno de uma mentalidade anglófona!


----------



## Bahiano

Jabir said:


> Mas Bahiano, oxente, o seu português é bom demais. Você deve morar por estas bandas tropicais...


Obrigado, Jabir!
Pois é, querer eu quero! Mas, já que a PM de Salvador entrou em greve, tô fora! Por enquanto...


----------



## JotaPB

Ricardinho said:


> [...] and there are some Northeastern accents in Brazil I have trouble with.



É mesmo? Eu tinha para mim que era o mais fácil, já que os fonemas vocálicos são em geral bem abertos...


----------



## SãoEnrique

Jabir said:


> Hello!
> 
> This is a topic to non-natives who are studying Portuguese.
> 
> I'd like to know what part of the language you found the most difficult - verbs tenses, difference between "ser" and "estar", etc.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> Jabir



_Para mim, o mais difícil é de usar o 'infinitivo pessoal' e o 'subjuntivo futuro' que não existem em francês, não temos de equivalentes para traduzi-los, o que algumas vezes dá um sentido estranho as minhas frases._ Também tenho algumas dificuldades com "ter e haver" mas não me dá mais de dificuldades para falar, e só nalguns casos especiais ( as regras especias, pequena confusão). Outrossim, vejo muito as diferenças de pronuncia entre as regiões brasileiras e portuguesas o que me sorpreende muito. Para _ser_ e _estar_, não tenho dificuldades.
Português fica uma língua bela e impressionante a aprender mas complexa de outro lado.

SãoEnrique


----------



## Ariel Knightly

SãoEnrique, você também tem bastante dificuldade com o contraste entre o passado simples e o composto, não é verdade?


----------



## Bahiano

Jabir said:


> (...)Agora, acho estranho ninguém ter mencionado a crase!(...)


Olha Jabir,
quanto à crase não vejo nada difícil. É que nós também temos: in (em) + das (o) = ins (no), zu (a) + der (a) = zur (à), ...


----------



## Jabir

@ SãoEnrique

Obrigado pela resposta!

@ Bahiano

É engraçado, Bahiano, porque o "ao" é utilizado corretamente, porém mesmo os nativos têm uma dificuldade imensa com a crase (eu incluso!)


----------



## Bahiano

Jabir said:


> (...)É engraçado, Bahiano, porque o "ao" é utilizado corretamente, porém mesmo os nativos têm uma dificuldade imensa com a crase (eu incluso!)


Quer que eu te ensine? _(Ó pra ele, tirando onda, hein!)
_
Aah, me lembrei de um outro tema: A COLOCAÇÃO PRONOMINAL!!! (Que horror!!) 
Nossa, quando li este capítulo na minha gramática e vi todas as regras sobre o uso da próclise, da ênclise e da mesóclise pensei "Xii, cai fora!" Ainda bem que eu decidi aprender o português do Brasil, que lá se usa quasi exclusivamente a próclise - pelomenos na fala.


----------



## Jabir

Sim, acredito que o inventor desse bafafá de colocações pronominais é digno de ser estudado pelo Alienista em pessoa.


----------



## Ricardinho

Ariel Knightly said:


> Acho que nunca vi esse tipo de erro não. Talvez tenha a ver com o fato de essa forma normalmente ser ensinada como uma coisa só: _c'est_.
> 
> O que eu acredito que gere problemas é o _il_. Em vez de _Il est deux heures, _um iniciante na língua poderia dizer _*Sont deux heures_. Mas, de qualquer forma, não sei se isso é realmente algo que aconteça com muita frequência.



Must have just been me then...which I don't understand.  English is my native language and we throw the "it" into everything just like French does...so why I would tend to leave it(how funny is it that it in this case is a pronoun for "it" itself?) out just for having learned Portuguese seems strange.



JotaPB said:


> É mesmo? Eu tinha para mim que era o mais fácil, já que os fonemas vocálicos são em geral bem abertos...



It could be that all my teachers of Portuguese when I took it in college were either from MG or RJ...first exposure, best exposure I guess!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Ricardinho said:


> Must have just been me then...which I don't understand.  English is my native language and we throw the "it" into everything just like French does...so why I would tend to leave it(how funny is it that it in this case is a pronoun for "it" itself?) out just for having learned Portuguese seems strange.


Acho que isso tem a ver com o fato de o francês normalmente não ser a primeira língua estrangeira que estudamos no Brasil. Quando começamos a estudar francês, já tivemos nossos primeiros contatos com a língua inglesa. Por isso que o _il _não é nenhum desafio.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Ariel Knightly said:


> SãoEnrique, você também tem bastante dificuldade com o contraste entre o passado simples e o composto, não é verdade?



Também, mas agora posso usá-los sem me enganar.


----------

